
Good IRC channels - arclitgold
I&#x27;ve been on the #hackernews channel but no one ever talks there.  I&#x27;m looking for a some good IRC channel suggestions - channels like HN...  Nerds like me that like hardware&#x2F;software&#x2F;new frameworks&#x2F;LINUX!, etc etc.  I&#x27;ve tried lurking on places like #archlinux, #ruby, etc.  But most of the time its people asking &quot;How do I get my laptop keyboard controls working in Arch?&quot; etc.  While that is all fine and good, I&#x27;d like to read some real discussion!
======
nickysielicki
If you're looking for a discussion community, choose smaller channels/projects
and get aquainted with other regulars. If you're looking to learn things and
have technical discussions, the trick is not to just find a good channel... It
doesn't really work like that. Try to find things you enjoy discussing and
have IRSSI ping you when any channel you're in has that discussed.

Don't be afraid to be the guy asking, "How do I get my laptop keyboard
controls working in arch." A lot of time great discussion will pop up from
people trying to one-up each other in their perfect answer to that and you
will either end up learning things you didn't know, or you can correct someone
and others will learn from you. Just don't ask anything google can answer
like, "what is 0xDECAFBAD in decimal?"

My favorite freenode channels: #gnu ##crypto ##javascript ##linux #perl
#python #android ##math #latex #programming ##electronics

~~~
Spoom
If a new, small, close-knit community is your style, try irc.binarii.wtf
#binarii . We just started the network a couple of weeks ago and tend to be
developers and net admins.

------
Bahamut
Most of the time, tech related channels are for helping people with their
problems with a particular tech - if discussions happen, then it usually is
because there was a question where discussion is important for crafting the
right approach.

That said, I have liked some of the discussions in #angularjs - there are some
smart regulars in the channel, and sometimes discussion veers into other
topics of interest.

~~~
arclitgold
understood and agree... just thought I would ask the crew of folks on HN since
there's gotta be channels all these smart folks hang out on!

------
califield
#bbg on Freenode is a channel for HTML5 canvas game hacking. I try to poke my
head in and listen once in a while.

------
gesman
I have to admit IRC always been my top resource for getting quick and up to
the point help.

------
schappim
#sparkfun

------
BBoingo
#bitcoin-assets on freenode is a good one with frequent discussion

~~~
sexy_saffron
No. It is a disgusting channel that is filled with white men who seriously
advocates for slavery, rape, and frequently makes threats of violence against
people who they don't like.

I used to go there. The complete lack of decency and empathy for anyone who is
not a rich white man that subscribes to their cult has turned me away from IRC
in general.

~~~
RealSexySaffron
Please do not pretend to be me. Let's not be weird. Thank you! :)

\-----BEGIN BITCOIN SIGNED MESSAGE-----

Comment: Signed by Bitcoin Armory v0.92.3

RealSexySaffron is the Real Sexy Saffron ;)

\-----BEGIN BITCOIN SIGNATURE-----

HCrijlYlB4sliE7lm/kYNewmhP9n05fZ6aQ6fLtfEQTSEYqHENecvcJlNrEc/1YQ
GFHb4UKyP0qvQOICjPzglyQ= =NCpw

\-----END BITCOIN SIGNATURE-----

------
rafaqueque
I'd suggest #startups at Freenode.

~~~
arclitgold
thanks! keep 'em coming!

